# Bidding 600lf of driveway



## Utahjd1 (Oct 12, 2017)

i mainly plow driveways and small commercial lots. But got a call about plowing 600 feet of driveway it's got a fairly steep hill. How would you approach biding this?


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

what do you normally charge?, how long are they? stone driveway?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Utahjd1 said:


> i mainly plow driveways and small commercial lots. But got a call about plowing 600 feet of driveway it's got a fairly steep hill. How would you approach biding this?


I would go to the beginning of the driveway hold your thumb up and guess.

Is it steep in both directions?

Honestly though, I'd approach it like any other driveway


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Utahjd1 said:


> i mainly plow driveways and small commercial lots. But got a call about plowing 600 feet of driveway it's got a fairly steep hill. How would you approach biding this?


The same way I would,estimate any other site. Visit,
then figure time to get there, locations for piles, obstructions, hazards, and any factors I'd find that would affect how long it would take me to do it, comparing other jobs, and if or how I would fit it into an existing route.

Some jobs are easy because you can push the snow wherever necessary. Other, more restrictive properties are more problematic, especially as the season drags on....

Charge what you think you need to make a profit, and not regret underbidding the job.


----------



## Utahjd1 (Oct 12, 2017)

leolkfrm said:


> what do you normally charge?, how long are they? stone driveway?


35.00 every time I plow (doesn't include sanding) The standard driveway is 2 passes pushing no more then 50'


----------



## R75419 (Feb 11, 2012)

35.00 every time I plow (doesn't include sanding) The standard driveway is 2 passes pushing no more then 50'

600/50=12x35=$420
you're welcome.....


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

so i would think that if it on your route then 250 x avg number of plows for season would be a decent price...or 350 for on call per trip


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

R75419 said:


> 35.00 every time I plow (doesn't include sanding) The standard driveway is 2 passes pushing no more then 50'
> 
> 600/50=12x35=$420
> you're welcome.....


Moving to NW Ohio to plow driveways...


----------



## Brettny (Jul 12, 2017)

I have one driveway thats easily 600ft minus clearing the 30ft wide part in front of a long barn and a loop. I charge $90. No hills, not much to get in my way just alot of area.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

1/9 of a mile. Even with puttering around in front of garage doors, plowing at 5 miles an hour
60÷5= 12
12÷9=1.3 minutes per pass
That's plowing at half the recommended speed of an arctic pusher. If I do 3 passes and add a minute for back blading around the garage
5 min
$420x12= $5040/hr.=moving to Ohio


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Mr.Markus said:


> 1/9 of a mile. Even with puttering around in front of garage doors, plowing at 5 miles an hour
> 60÷5= 12
> 12÷9=1.3 minutes per pass
> That's plowing at half the recommended speed of an arctic pusher. If I do 3 passes and add a minute for back blading around the garage
> ...


Ya but drive time


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

It depends on what you have to do, Can you do two passes and be done with it or do you have to clear a area up by the house. You would be lucky to get a $125.00 around here. I get at least $40.00 for any small drive I do even if it's 20 FT. 

If it has a steep incline I would want to hit it every 2'' and make sure the HO is aware of this.


----------



## R75419 (Feb 11, 2012)

Mr.Markus said:


> 1/9 of a mile. Even with puttering around in front of garage doors, plowing at 5 miles an hour
> 60÷5= 12
> 12÷9=1.3 minutes per pass
> That's plowing at half the recommended speed of an arctic pusher. If I do 3 passes and add a minute for back blading around the garage
> ...


I wish it worked that way....the sarcasm was thick with my math.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

R75419 said:


> I wish it worked that way....the sarcasm was thick with my math.


I figured you were from Colorado coming up with 420...


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

FredG said:


> It depends on what you have to do, Can you do two passes and be done with it or do you have to clear a area up by the house. You would be lucky to get a $125.00 around here. I get at least $40.00 for any small drive I do even if it's 20 FT.
> 
> If it has a steep incline I would want to hit it every 2'' and make sure the HO is aware of this.


That's what I would try to get here. The customer just has to understand your plowing a small road.


----------

